# Anyone use Dr. Bronners Magic Soap on wood floors?



## aliceincolo (Jul 23, 2007)

I have been using it for a few weeks with no problems, but I am curious about build-up, or any other issues... Thanks for your experiences!


----------



## blessedmum (Jul 1, 2007)

I use vinegar and water it is cheap and removes most everything. I used to use a soap like DB. and a wood floor man told us never to use anything but the vinegar so I tried it and it works well.
Happy cleaning!


----------



## AliciaP8 (Dec 15, 2005)

It depends on your finish. Dr Bronners can leave a residue that looks cloudy on varnished wood floors. We have oiled pine floors and Dr Bronners is awesome! I also use it for other household cleaning sometimes.


----------



## Naturalyst (Feb 3, 2007)

Murphy's Oil Soap is good for most wood floors and it's a very simple product, nothing nasty contained.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

I have a related question, I think... how can you tell if your floor is varnished or oiled?

We bought our house a year ago and the kitchen has gorgeous hardwood floors, but I have no idea what KIND of wood floor they are. I'd love it if I could use a simple vinegar solution... or Dr Bronner for some nice-smelling stuff... I also have a bottle of Murphy's Oil Soap but I'm really not even sure if I can use it!!


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

I wouldn't, b/c of the residue it would leave behind.


----------



## aliceincolo (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the responses! I have continued to use it and then after the third week I used a vinegar/water solution to cut the residue. This seems to be working very well. I love the way the lavender







: soap smells!!!


----------

